# John Deere 5325 coolant leak



## Stevechampion (Aug 13, 2020)

2007 JD 5325 with approx. 1400 hours. Steady stream of coolant (a gallon in about 5 minutes). Replaced upper and lower radiator hoses. Upper was soft. Also replaced the recovery coolant tank. Can't see where fluid is coming from. Tried stop leak with no success. Leaks immediately upon starting. Runs low on coolant very fast. Doesn't seem to be cycling coolant, but don't think thermostat would make it leak. Water pump?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Steve, welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely your water pump is leaking.


----------

